# Wood Spirit Carving by Josh Carte (LumberJocks.com)



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 23, 2021)

I ran across this stick on our sister site *LumberJocks.com* and thought it was worth sharing. Josh hasn't been active in over 8 years but his work still lives on for us to admire and appreciate his craftsmanship.


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Pretty sure I've seen that posted on Pintrest but never knew who the artist was. Thanks for posting it! Really cool piece.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 23, 2021)

no matter where you post your photos, they will eventually end up on someone else's website. (withOUT a credit).


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Funny you mention that because one day I got a notification from Pinterest with "12 fresh pins you might find interesting" as the subject line of the email. I checked and four of the 12 items were sticks I had done. Folks had seen them on my board and re-pinned them (if that's the correct term) to theirs, though they did still have my name on them.

I see a lot of Rodney's pieces there too.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

I have a couple boards on there. one with my work and one of antique canes and other makers work that I like. I actually like to see other people pin my stuff though I haven't been active there for a while. Too many other things taking my time lately.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 23, 2021)

what irks me is the "professional" photo collectors that actually sell the rights to photos that are not theirs for profit.
but - it is what it is. It would be like pushing back the incoming tide with a garden rake to fight it.


----------

